
Talented Designer: Join Us - yonatanblasberg
http://thestartupdigest.com/classifieds/talented-designer-join-us/
======
wccrawford
I'm not a designer, but 2 weeks doesn't sound like much time for a designer to
really do a good job. Especially since you probably won't hire them this
minute, so they've actually got quite a bit less than 2 weeks to do anything.

